# Croydon Vic 3136 Water



## megs8888 (24/1/20)

Hi does anyone know how water fares in this area for AG brewing?


----------



## tanked84 (25/1/20)

Pretty good it’s all from silvan reservoir.
More info from Yarra valley water


----------



## Blind Dog (25/1/20)

Averages for Silvan reservoir, from a number of sources a few years back as I couldn’t find it all in one place. It’s good, but has low mineral content

pH: 7.3
Calcium (Ca): 3.9 ppm
Magnesium (Mg): 1.2 ppm
Sodium (Na): 4.5 ppm
Sulfate (SO4): 0.9 ppm
Chloride (Cl): 7.3 ppm
Bicarbonate (HCO3): 13.0 ppm


----------



## splitice (25/1/20)

These are the settings I now use in Doncaster (Silvan) in Brewfather. Not heavily tested.


----------



## megs8888 (24/2/20)

Blind Dog said:


> Averages for Silvan reservoir, from a number of sources a few years back as I couldn’t find it all in one place. It’s good, but has low mineral content
> 
> pH: 7.3
> Calcium (Ca): 3.9 ppm
> ...




Where did you get this information i cant seem to find the mineral content in our water supply anywhere.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (25/2/20)

megs8888 said:


> Where did you get this information i cant seem to find the mineral content in our water supply anywhere.


Melbourne water generally do updates on the mineral content, when I say regular it may be bi annually, I was worried about mine as its coming from Cardinia which comes from Sugar loaf which comes from the de-sal plant. I would take megs8888 post and just use that as a datum.


----------

